# Rat abandon her babies



## Kevin Illidan (Dec 10, 2013)

I dont even know where to post. Cant post a new thread in "Accident..."Yes, my pew rat mother got pregnant before i got her, this morning she gave birth to 15 pupies.When i woke up, i found about 12 babies, some died maybe because the mother step on them. I freaked out, and move the mother to a new box, check and remove the dead ones. And then i put the mother back she have 3 more, one died. And now i have 10 babies that survived. But the PROBLEM is the mother does not go to the babies, and care for them. Its like shes running away from them. What can i do to deal with this. Yes, i'm new to this, and yes, my mother language is not english, sorry.Please help me, oh help the babies.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

You may have to care for them yourself. If the mother is rejecting them , they are too much for her to handle ... You can browse the accidental litter forum to see how people care for them . I know you have to feed them every couple hours with infant soy formula.... And keep them warm... You can feed them with a paintbrush or eye dropper. Browse the accidental litter section and google it/YouTube 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

This happens to a lot of first time mothers. What you need to do is find a container that is only just big enough for her to fit. Put her in on top of her babies, that way she's forced to hold still while they nurse. 

Sometimes the mother just won't produce milk. In that case you will have to hand raise them or surrender them to someone who can. http://www.afrma.org/orphanrm.htm 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, keep checking their bellies for white 'milk bands' Once you see that their stomachs are full, you should be able to put them back in their usual cage and mama will keep them fed.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitly agree on putting them in a small space. Mum was probably scared with being interrupted during giving birth but if you put her in a small space with them somewhere dark and quiet and leave them for a good 12 hours at least without interruptions it will help her settle. Sadly babies hand nursed before mum has got that first feed into them rarely survive, so this is there best chance.


----------



## Kevin Illidan (Dec 10, 2013)

Devyn said:


> This happens to a lot of first time mothers. What you need to do is find a container that is only just big enough for her to fit. Put her in on top of her babies, that way she's forced to hold still while they nurse.
> 
> Sometimes the mother just won't produce milk. In that case you will have to hand raise them or surrender them to someone who can. http://www.afrma.org/orphanrm.htm
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!


Oh thank you guys so much. 
I put her in the corner with her babies, and block with a brick. Now it looks like she's cleaning up the babies. I'll update tomorrow

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Kevin Illidan (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks to you guys, after being forced to stay in small space, she now takes care of her babies, but sadly, only 4 babies that survived  hopefully they'll be fine.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

It's sad , but sometimes mothers cannot handle that many.. It's nature. I hope all 4 will survive now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

It is sad my gimchi had several babies only 5 survived but lita had her babies a day apart so while gimchi ended up nursering two lita had a total of 14 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

